# Goodbye Squish



## squishthefish (Jun 2, 2021)

My crowntail betta, Squish, passed away on July 25. He had been sick for about 2 months and unfortunately lost his battle on Saturday. I had started a forum back at the end of May asking for help/advice, which I was fortunate to receive an abundance of. I was out of town when he passed, so I never got to say my final goodbye, which I’m finding a bit hard to forgive myself.. Squish was with me through everything over the past (almost) 3 years. I got him just 2 months after starting college, and he was by my side through it all ever since. He was such a smart fish. He recognized my voice and would swim up to the front of his tank to “greet” me whenever I got back from class. He was a great listener, too. I would tell him anything and everything, and he just sat there and listened. I’ll be the first to admit that I spoiled him rotten, but I loved him so much I didn’t care what anyone thought. I know he’s up there swimming around happily (and probably eagerly awaiting his next meal). I love you so much, Squishamoo. 💙🧡


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

squishthefish said:


> My crowntail betta, Squish, passed away on July 25. He had been sick for about 2 months and unfortunately lost his battle on Saturday. I had started a forum back at the end of May asking for help/advice, which I was fortunate to receive an abundance of. I was out of town when he passed, so I never got to say my final goodbye, which I’m finding a bit hard to forgive myself.. Squish was with me through everything over the past (almost) 3 years. I got him just 2 months after starting college, and he was by my side through it all ever since. He was such a smart fish. He recognized my voice and would swim up to the front of his tank to “greet” me whenever I got back from class. He was a great listener, too. I would tell him anything and everything, and he just sat there and listened. I’ll be the first to admit that I spoiled him rotten, but I loved him so much I didn’t care what anyone thought. I know he’s up there swimming around happily (and probably eagerly awaiting his next meal). I love you so much, Squishamoo. 💙🧡
> View attachment 1032523


I am so sorry for your loss. 😭 Squish was beautiful. 💕


----------



## Zaranica (Jul 29, 2021)

He was absolutely gorgeous! I'm so sorry for your loss. S. I. P. ❤


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

I am so so so sorry for your loss. SIP Squish <3
He will be missed.


----------

